# Charges on laser card.



## Treefrog2108 (29 Oct 2009)

Hello.
Is it true that i am charged every time i withdraw money from the atm with my laser card? I am with aib. 

I do not use the laser card as a credit card as i believe there is also more charges for this and an extra tax at the end of the year. could anyone point me in the direction of a link with the set prices?  
thank you


----------



## jhegarty (29 Oct 2009)

There is no charge is you are using an atm in Ireland.


----------



## Treefrog2108 (29 Oct 2009)

are you sure? I recievd a call from the bank the other day,they were trying to convince me to use the laser card as a credit card and said I am being charged at the moment and if i make a purchase every so often the charges would be less.


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Oct 2009)

I'm not 100% of the details but I get free banking from AIB *if* I use my laser card for purchases and/or use the internet banking also at least once a month. This is probably what they are trying to describe to you. If you don't do this then I think most of their transactions cost you 15c ie ATM use etc.

You should check the terms and conditions on their website.

Found it
To qualify to bank free of maintenance and transaction fees, all you need to do each fee quarter is to make a purchase with your AIB Debit Card AND use AIB Phone & Internet Banking to make a debit transaction like paying a bill. Please refer to our Related Information section for more details.

Here
[broken link removed]


----------



## Treefrog2108 (29 Oct 2009)

ok, thank you for your replies.

this is what i found out.
Every time I use the atm there is a 20 cent charge. i didnt know this until me boyo rang me from the bank.

To qualify for the free banking i must make one transaction using the laser and one debit transaction per quarter.
eg....Buy petrol using card and top up my ready to go phone using the card.(once evrey three months each)


----------



## Berni (29 Oct 2009)

It sounds like you don't have free banking with them at the moment, so you pay 20c per transaction on the account.
What they were talking about is their conditions for free banking, which includes needing to use the laser to make a purchase. 
See here for the full thing. [broken link removed]


----------



## Treefrog2108 (29 Oct 2009)

ok, its all coming together now.
But is there a big tax stamp duty at the end of the year then from the government? like the 20 or is it 40? euro tax on credit cards. also if i buy 10 euros woth of petrol and use my laser to pay is there another charge on top of this? taking it to 12 euros for example.
soz,seen the stamp duty in your link. thanks again all.
this site enlightens me once again.


----------



## Blackberry (29 Oct 2009)

Government Stamp duty of financial cards is as follows:

ATM card €2.50
Laser card €2.50
Combined ATM/Laser Card €5.00


----------



## chlipps (29 Oct 2009)

I'm not with AIB but with PTSB and have free banking provided salary is lodged via it monthly. All laser and credit cards are subject to government stamp duty.. Note I also have an account with halifax and was advised by them that if i did not use the ATM card then the annual stamp duty would not be charged to it...so i dont use the halifax atm card and just use internt banking on that account


----------



## undo (30 Oct 2009)

Blackberry said:


> ATM card €2.50
> Laser card €2.50
> Combined ATM/Laser Card €5.00



Note that the stamp duty is only charged if you actually use the card. I have an AIB Laser card. Last year, I used it to pay at shops and get cashback only. The total stamp duty was €2.50 (I was charged the Laser card part, not the ATM part).

This year, I am doing the opposite: Using it in ATMs only, never paying at a shop or using cashback. The total stamp duty will again be €2.50, this time for the ATM part of the card, not the Laser part.

I know it is not that much money but if you use your Laser card wisely, you can save half of the €5.00 annual stamp duty .


----------



## lollimurphy (24 Mar 2010)

in england or up north, for example, is it cheaper to withdraw cash or use your laser for every transaction?


----------



## gipimann (24 Mar 2010)

Laser may not be accepted in shops in NI or England so you might have no option but to withdraw from an ATM.


----------

